# Out of Line Post.  Gamer seeking group in DC area.



## jester47 (Aug 13, 2002)

First I would like to appologise for posting on this message in the BIG forum. 

One of the gamers in my group is heading out to DC for grad school (Georgetown).  Are there any groups out there in the DC area she could join up with and would not mind an additional player?  Let me know.  Thanks.

Aaron.


----------



## Psion (Aug 13, 2002)

Whoops. Misread your post. Case of mistaken identity.

Anyway, I have a group about an hour outside of DC; we already have one player that commutes from the immediate DC area and sharing a ride is a possibility.

I also am on a mailing list for DC area gamers. Drop a line at my email link, and we can exchange details.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 13, 2002)

Are you talking about DCRPG Psion?


----------



## Psion (Aug 13, 2002)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *Are you talking about DCRPG Psion? *




That's the one.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 14, 2002)

Apology or not, deliberately posting in the wrong forum makes for cranky moderators! I'll slide this over to Gamers Seeking Gamers.

Also, please email me; I might be able to help you.


----------



## jester47 (Aug 14, 2002)

thanks for the replies everyone.  We seem to have the situation under control.  So no need to contact me further. 

Aaron.


----------



## Avatar (Aug 14, 2002)

Well I'm part of a group that meets in Silver Spring, MD, just  outside of DC.

I've e-mailed the group to see if there's room.  i'll let you know what the DM says.

Alan


----------

